# 42 years ago...My mom



## cmzaha (Jul 22, 2014)

gave my marriage 2 yrs at most. Well it is still lasting and he became my mom's favorite son-n-law. My hubby is half Armenian & Romanian, I am 100% mutt with some German & Irish. We are just a little opposite, to say the least


----------



## KristaY (Jul 22, 2014)

Congratulations! 42 years together is a true example of sticking by each other through the good times, bad times and everything in between. You're certainly setting an excellent example for the generations behind you. :clap:


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 22, 2014)

Thankyou and yep in 42 yrs you go through it all!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow~~Congratulations Cmzaha! Happy 42nd Anniversary!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 22, 2014)

That's wonderful! Happy Anniversary! :-D


 IrishLass


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 22, 2014)

That is so wonderful!  Happy Anniversary and may you have many many more!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 22, 2014)

Holy moly, congrats!! That is awesome!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 22, 2014)

Thankyou everyone!!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 23, 2014)

Wowwwww! That is a loooong time indeed! Congratulations!!! 

May I ask (if it is not too personal to ask) was that arranged marriage or love..... I'm guessing true love! !!!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, you don't hear of that very often these days. Congratulations and here's wishing you many more happy years!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, how awesome is that. Happy Anniversary and many more!!!   My parent's have been married 56 years.  It's truly amazing when folks stay married that long these days


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 23, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Wowwwww! That is a loooong time indeed! Congratulations!!!
> 
> May I ask (if it is not too personal to ask) was that arranged marriage or love..... I'm guessing true love! !!!


 
LOL, not to personal, not arranged but I would not say true love either. Decided between 2 and went for whom I believed would make the best hubby... I was engaged when I met him! Dated for 7 yrs before marrying. Thankyou everyone. :-D


----------



## Jencat (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy belated anniversary and congratulations on such a long lasting marriage.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 23, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> LOL, not to personal, not arranged but I would not say true love either. Decided between 2 and went for whom I believed would make the best hubby... I was engaged when I met him! Dated for 7 yrs before marrying. Thankyou everyone. :-D




You made the right choice and you have the added benefit that if he ever questions a decision you make you can just give him the look, and tell him you picked him and that turned out alright!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 23, 2014)

Thankyou Jencat and yep I did choose correctly


----------



## Dahila (Jul 23, 2014)

Congratulation on the long marriage and best wishes for another 42 years


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 25, 2014)

Thankyou Dahila


----------



## summerflyy (Jul 25, 2014)

Congratulations ! It makes me happy to see people happily married for a long time !!! To many more good years !


----------



## Corinne (Jul 25, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> LOL, not to personal, not arranged but I would not say true love either. Decided between 2 and went for whom I believed would make the best hubby... I was engaged when I met him! Dated for 7 yrs before marrying. Thankyou everyone. :-D



That's so funny! In a good way! I know a lady who is Romanian and married a man who is primarily German, and has a very similar story to yours! 

Congrats on the numerous years, and may you be blessed with many more


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2014)

Thankyou Corinne


----------



## Shalisk (Jul 27, 2014)

Congrats! <3


----------



## neeners (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy crapola that's a long time!!! Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

i am not married yet, but i can only hope that when i do, mine can last as long as yours does Carolyn


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 30, 2014)

Thankyou all. Seven, believe me it can be hard work


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, 42 years says a lot about both you and your husband.  I waited until I was almost 40 to marry because, until then,  I wasn't sure I could make anything last.  I love seeing examples of successful long-term marriages -- they give me hope that ours will get there too


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2014)

So did my oldest Daughter CaraBou. She had her first baby at 39 last year. Her marriage is working but my youngest who married first has a lousy marriage and I am praying she finally is giving it up. Some are just not to be


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry for your youngest! Shall pray for her!

My husband and I will be completing 9 years of our marriage this year! I love the beautiful relationship we have and of course the love of our lives. ... Our little daughter!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 1, 2014)

cmzaha, your baby will find her way.  And how wonderful that you'll be there for her no matter how winding her path may be.  

I remember calling my mom once when I was 20 years old, living 2,000 miles away from her, and in a dangerous relationship.  I was crying, but without explaining anything I asked if her if I could come home.  She didn't pause for questions, but simply said "of course you can."  That's all I needed to know. I got out of the relationship but stayed where I was.  And I never forgot her reaction.  She was married to my dad for 52 years -- until she died -- though most of those years weren't too happy.  We have so much more freedom today than in her day.  I am confident your daughter will realize and seize her freedom.


----------

